# Port Boy’s mule don’t like squirrels!



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Caught this guy yesterday with 11mm steel. With 3/4 to 1/2 taper. 
Thanks for looking! And thanks for the great frame Jason.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

POW! Right in the ear. PB’s mules shoot great!! Nice shot buddy!! Beautiful frame!


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

guess I don’t have to ask if your accurate with a mule ! Looks like it’s going to take more than a aspirin to cure that headache lol clean shot mate . The frame looks good in that pic Best of luck maybe a rabbit next . Have u named the frame yet because it needs a name eh !


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Ibojoe said:


> POW! Right in the ear. PB's mules shoot great!! Nice shot buddy!! Beautiful frame!


 Thanks Joe I wonder how this one ever worked ?


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Great shot ???? nice shooter aswell


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Port boy said:


> guess I don't have to ask if your accurate with a mule ! Looks like it's going to take more than a aspirin to cure that headache lol clean shot mate . The frame looks good in that pic Best of luck maybe a rabbit next . Have u named the frame yet because it needs a name eh !


I think " black beauty" was a stallion, not a mule lol but I think the name fits!

We'll try for a bunny next time. I'll just have to skin it before I come home or the girls will think I shot thumper!!


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Fine shooting and good eating right there.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Told you you'd like it!


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Island made said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> > guess I don't have to ask if your accurate with a mule ! Looks like it's going to take more than a aspirin to cure that headache lol clean shot mate . The frame looks good in that pic Best of luck maybe a rabbit next . Have u named the frame yet because it needs a name eh !
> ...


fine name my friend.I got this little rascal yesterday haha not moving my stuff anymore ????


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Port boy said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> > Port boy said:
> ...


Nice shot!! Hahahahah I've still yet to make contact with mine. Fast little guys lol.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

bingo said:


> Great shot nice shooter aswell


Thanks bud!


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

andypandy1 said:


> Fine shooting and good eating right there.


Thank you very much.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Good shooting! and a frame that works like a mule! Squirrels better bid a hasty retreat!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Woooooooooo! That is good shooting.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

SJAaz said:


> Good shooting! and a frame that works like a mule! Squirrels better bid a hasty retreat!


This frame is function and beauty! What more can you ask?!?


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

MakoPat said:


> Woooooooooo! That is good shooting.


Thanks Pat!!


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

*Good clean kill!*


----------



## J3ff (Apr 12, 2019)

What are those bands?


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Great shot buddy!! Stopped him in his tracks !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Sniper shot!


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

That's awesome! Nice sling too!


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Makes me kinda moss my mule haha. Old post but great shot man!

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------

